# Is my dog an American Bully?



## franzkiernan (Aug 6, 2017)

Good day. My cousin gave me an American Bully and I really liked him from day 1 up until now. He said both parents are American Bullies (dam is pocket while sire is standard). Though I don't see any other growing american bullies personally, I know what they'll looke like on maturity.

I would just like to confirm if my beloved dog is indeed a bully or not. He is currently 5 months. His height confuses me as he's quite low. I think his thickness was okay, but the snout seems to be long for a bully. The head seems to be small, too. But whatever the breed he may belong, I still like him the way he is. 

Attached below are some pics of my baby dog for reference. Thanks a bunch in advance! :wave:


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

He certainly seems to have the dwarfism found in the more exotic Bullies, but his body and head seem to be more standard, or even more APBT than Bully. Do you have his papers? If so, asking some knowledgeable Am Bully people about his lines would give you more information. 

To be honest, if I saw him while walking down the street, I'd assume he's along the lines of a Basset x pittie cross.


----------



## franzkiernan (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi LeoRose thanks for a speedy response 

Sorry but he's got no papers. I agree with you that his head looks like more of APBT than bully. Sad to say that I don't have the experience to tell if his head will "widen" upon reaching maturity. Every bully pups that I saw (even on Google) doesn't have a head like that. Even my friends say that he is a cross. But I came across some online readings before about their bullies being a late bloomer. Hmmm :help:


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

The extreme and exotic Bullies aren't to my taste, so I don't have much more to offer, other than suggesting that you get to work on his nails, and see if getting them shorter won't help his feet tighten up. Right now, they look very splayed and flat, and the longer nails aren't doing him any favors.


----------



## Sydneyrocky (Jul 16, 2017)

He looks like the height of a bully but the face looks pit bull. Hopefully someone on the forum has added info.


----------



## franzkiernan (Aug 6, 2017)

No worries on the nails, this photo was taken two weeks ago. Weird cause I forgot to bathe (and trim) him before doing this photoshoot. Got really excited to play with him haha eace:


----------



## franzkiernan (Aug 6, 2017)

Sydneyrocky said:


> He looks like the height of a bully but the face looks pit bull. Hopefully someone on the forum has added info.


Agreed Sydneyrocky. His face really resembles APBT while his body suggests an exotic bully. I just got a word from my cousin this morning (+8GMT) and he said something about his head "exploding" or "cracking/splitting" when my dog matures. I think he's pertaining to the change in the head structure of bullies, that sort of letter "M" shape on their skulls. 

My dog definitely has some sort of a line on top of his skull but I don't see it "splitting" or widening in the future.


----------



## franzkiernan (Aug 6, 2017)

Here's some pictures of him, he's just 2 months here :wink:


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Hard to offer a certain answer without paperwork. Though he looks like an American Bully. They have a variance in looks, so you can't merely go off that alone. A friend of mine had a "throwback" that looked very much AmStaff, more than just the head the body and size as well. 
Also consider they are a young breed so you will get such throwbacks more often or will get features of parent breeds in some pups. Most bully breeders are not breeding for consistency either.


----------

